# Reflections



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Spot the bimmer


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice Al:thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Amazing Al...amazing as always :thumb:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey, who's taking pictures of a mirror? Oh, wait a minute...


----------

